# NASA sez World Will NOT End 2012 ... whew!



## MA-Caver (Nov 16, 2009)

Lots of people are still skeptical about NASA's assurance that the world is not coming to an end Dec 21st 2012 like the Mayan calendar says. But this is the article and video attesting to why they think so. 
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/33911941/ns/technology_and_science-science/

Some folks say NASA is wrong but that makes me frustrated just like Harry Stamper... "But you're NASA for crying outloud! I mean you put a man on the moon, you're the guys that think this **** up, I mean you probably got a room somewhere with guys sitting around just thinking **** up! And you say that this this isn't... aww geez!"


----------



## Archangel M (Nov 16, 2009)

This 2012 crap is all "new age" western "doomsday" pulp fiction. The Maya themselves don't think the world is ending on 2012.


----------



## Brother John (Nov 16, 2009)

If memory serves, it's not so much a "prophecy" of the end of the world. It's simply that the Mayan calendar stops with 2012. Their calendar works in a cyclical fashion and was etched onto stone. The last RECORDED cycle on ONE of the Mayan calendar (there are more than one, in fact...I think there were 3 or 4) is set to end on December of 2012. That's ALL. The STUPID hysteria over "The END of the World"....is ridiculous!! I t would be like me flipping to the back of my calendar and finding out that the LAST recorded month will be THIS DECEMBER!!!!! OH MY GOSH.... TIME is coming to a CLOSE!!!

The fact that some of their (the Mayans, ya know....the creators of that calendar) descriptions of the cycles themselves describe MORE cycles than that ONE calendar contains, with MORE coming after THIS cycle ends. 
The fact that the calendar ends means nothing more than the fact that they ran out of space on THAT one piece of free-stone. 

weirdos



Your Brother (who DOES know that the sky is falling)
John


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2009)

It's kind of sad that NASA even had to say anything on the matter.


----------



## Brother John (Nov 17, 2009)

Andrew Green said:


> It's kind of sad that NASA even had to say anything on the matter.


I'd have much rather it'd been the "History Chanel".. but then, they make money with those "End Day Prophecies" shows too.   

Your Bro.
John


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 17, 2009)

*"I don't have anything against the movie. It's the way it's been marketed and the way it exploits people's fears," NASA scientist David Morrison at the Ames Research Center in Moffett Field, Calif., told Discovery News.
* 
*...*

*I think people are really, really worried about the world coming to an end. Kids are contemplating suicide. Adults tell me they can't sleep and can't stop crying. There are people who are really, really scared," he said.*

You know we keep having those discussions here about how people are more than capable of telling fantasy from reality ... :faints:


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 17, 2009)

Andrew Green said:


> It's kind of sad that NASA even had to say anything on the matter.


They had to... they'd been inundated with thousands of e-mails asking about the same question and so they couldn't get any REAL work done. Ergo they put out this statement to get on with their work. 
Somewhere in the OP there is a link that has one of the spokespersons talking animatedly about finding water on the Moon, saying this is much more exciting than a two-thousand year old prophecy that isn't going to come true.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Nov 17, 2009)

I've said it in past posts, It never ceases to amaze me how f***ed up people are....


----------



## morph4me (Nov 17, 2009)

So, I guess I should cancel my plans to take out a big mortgage in January 2012 with no intention of paying it back


----------



## crushing (Nov 17, 2009)

morph4me said:


> So, I guess I should cancel my plans to take out a big mortgage in January 2012 with no intention of paying it back


 
You mean you didn't already do that in the late 90s like nearly everyone else?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 17, 2009)

DAMN!!!!

And I was planning on maxing out the credit cards for Christmas that year just so I wouldn't have to pay anything back


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 17, 2009)

If it weren't for my appalling laziness, I could make so much money off the 2012 nutters.


----------



## Senjojutsu (Nov 17, 2009)

Well if a governmental agency tells me something - then I AM "A OKAY".
:uhyeah:

On another note didn't most of us just live through *THE LAST APOLCALYPE ?*

You know - does the date, *12/31/1999*, ring a memory bell??

You all remember the hype - for a year I listened to Art Bell _et. al_ talking about nuke power plants shutting down in September 1999 and no tap water on January 1st, 2000.

My disaster planning consisted of buying two extra cases of beer, two large packages of toilet paper - and filling my tub with water (for toilet flushing). 

There's a pattern there - show's you where my mind was at!


My employer, as many other large corporations, spent thousands of man hours on Y2K remediation testing however.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Nov 17, 2009)

Well damn... I was looking forward to Armagedon.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 17, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Well damn... I was looking forward to Armagedon.


 
Not to worry, it has just as much chance of happening...or not happening next Tuesday at 2:15 pm or any other day for that matter... in the mean time you could always watch the movie Armageddon


----------



## Carol (Nov 17, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> If it weren't for my appalling laziness, I could make so much money off the 2012 nutters.



Ya think?  There is definitely an uptrend in end-is-near purchases, but is there enough disposable income in that lot for a venture to be profitable?


----------



## crushing (Nov 17, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Well damn... I was looking forward to Armagedon.


 
[YT]YI6Ms0b4q-4[/YT]


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 17, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Ya think? There is definitely an uptrend in end-is-near purchases, but is there enough disposable income in that lot for a venture to be profitable?


 
Well, anyone who is in the market for end-is-near merch isn't exactly going to be saving for a rainy day, are they?  I figure it's mostly the Whole Foods and Yoga crowd.  If they can afford fair-trade coffee, they can afford my "2012 - The Experience" crap.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 17, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Well, anyone who is in the market for end-is-near merch isn't exactly going to be saving for a rainy day, are they? I figure it's mostly the Whole Foods and Yoga crowd. If they can afford fair-trade coffee, they can afford my "2012 - The Experience" crap.


 
They might if you advertise it as "Special Armageddon, one time only" with "Armageddon Price discounts"


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 17, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> They might if you advertise it as "Special Armageddon, one time only" with "Armageddon Price discounts"


 

Fire sale!  Everything must go!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 17, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Fire sale! Everything must go!


 
THAT'S IT  !!!!!

But I would say "Armageddon Sale, Everything WILL go"


----------



## Carol (Nov 17, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> THAT'S IT  !!!!!
> 
> But I would say "Armageddon Sale, Everything WILL go"



Even better!!


----------



## Senjojutsu (Nov 17, 2009)

Never mind the Mayans - going back to Antebellum America, we had The Millerite Movement:

*"The Great Disappointment* was a major event in the history of the Millerite movement. a 19th century American Christian sect. 

William Miller, a Baptist preacher, prophesied that Jesus Christ would return to the earth during the year 1844. A more specific date, that of *October 22, 1844,* was calculated by Samuel S. Snow. Although thousands of followers, some of whom had given away all of their possessions, awaited expectantly, Jesus did not appear as expected on the appointed day and as a result October 22, 1844, became known as the Great Disappointment."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Disappointment


----------



## morph4me (Nov 17, 2009)

What I find most interesting about the whole thing is that the people who are worrying about are assuming that they'll be around in 2012 anyway. I could get hit by a truck on the way home and never even see tomorrow, why would I worry about something that's 2 years away? Why would people contemplate suicide, wouldn't the end of the world take care of that for them? 

It just seems like such a waste, worrying about things you can't avoid.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 17, 2009)

When in danger or in doubt, run in circles, scream and shout - Burma Shave...  or was it Robert A. Heinlein... or both :idunno:


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 17, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Well damn... I was looking forward to Armagedon.


So was I.

In fact, it was a key feature in my financial planning!  

I've already been let down once by popular hysteria; all my debts were supposed to be set back to what they were in 1900 back on January 1, 2000.  And they weren't! :tantrum:

Now, here I am, all happy thinking everything'll be fine so long as I make to December 12, 2012...  and you're telling me that I'm still gonna have to worry about December 13th?  :xtrmshock There ain't no justice! :angry:


----------



## grydth (Nov 17, 2009)

So NASA says we're safe......Well, after watching:

FEMA in New Orleans....... Bush in Iraq........CDC with Swine Flu.....Congress with bail outs.....

Gonna start preparing for the Infernal Regions....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 17, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> This 2012 crap is all "new age" western "doomsday" pulp fiction. The Maya themselves don't think the world is ending on 2012.


 

This is true. The Mayan Long Calendar as it is called ends on the Winter Soltice (* December 21st *) 2012. That would be the end of the fourth age and the beginning of the 5th age.


----------



## crushing (Nov 17, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> THAT'S IT  !!!!!
> 
> But I would say "Armageddon Sale, Everything WILL go"



lol

Radio Spot:  [Shouting]  Starting this Sunday, Sunday, Sunday,  Im a geddon, you a geddon, we all a geddon great deals at the Armageddon Sale!  Come on down!  [whisper] All sales final.


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 17, 2009)

crushing said:


> lol
> 
> Radio Spot: [Shouting] Starting this Sunday, Sunday, Sunday, Im a geddon, you a geddon, we all a geddon great deals at the Armageddon Sale! Come on down! [whisper] All sales final.


 
Armageddon two of 'em!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Nov 17, 2009)

Armageddon the hell out of this thread.........


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 18, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Armageddon the hell out of this thread.........


I think I Armageddon it


----------



## celtic_crippler (Nov 18, 2009)

I was so looking forward to only having to work for about 2 more years. Sigh....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 19, 2009)

Rich Parsons said:


> This is true. The Mayan Long Calendar as it is called ends on the Winter Soltice (* December 21st *) 2012. That would be the end of the fourth age and the beginning of the 5th age.


 
I would like to make a correction on the date above in 2012 it will be the end of the 5th age/cycle of the long calendar. The Long Calendar has five such ages or cycles for about 26000 years (* 25k and some change *). Each of the 5 ages is about 5k and some change. 

So the "concern" is about the end of the 5th age and the long calendar. Oh no do we call it the 6th age or start over? 

Hmmm earth is about 4.5 billion years old - divide that with the 26000 years for the long calendar. This is 173076.9 long calendar cycles. 

I think I will bet on the there being the completion for 173077 and the 17378 begining.


----------

